# VAG Screenwash dilution ratios - clarification sought



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Folks I got given a bottle of the Crystal screenwash the last time I went into my Skoda deal. In the interests of mixing it properly, can anybody clear up how this is supposed to be diluted based on the label below?


IMG_0675 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

I am assuming (using -16˚C as the example) it's one full (500ml) bottle of this stuff to two parts (in this case 1 litre) of water. Normal summer use would be 1 bottle to 2 litres water? Does that sound about right?


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

I generally use 2 cap fills and the rest water, seems to give strong solution... All though, i think your right in your dilutions :thumb: great stuff BTW!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Might be two cap fulls, then top with water all the way, i might be wrong though, so don't mark my words on that, might not be enough or maybe more than enough..

The bottle does look confusing...


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I've never used the stuff before - the bloke on the parts desk gave it to me as I presented him with £100 in vouchers for about 99 quids worth of stuff. I've been using the mega concentrated Lidl's W5 but thought I'd give this a bash.

It looks like it's supposed to be used neat at -70˚C so I can't help thinking it's one full bottle mixed with the ratio of water shown.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

johnnyguitar said:


> I am assuming (using -16˚C as the example) it's one full (500ml) bottle of this stuff to two parts (in this case 1 litre) of water. Normal summer use would be 1 bottle to 2 litres water? Does that sound about right?


yep thats the dilution, this is just my opinion but found not that great even during the summer.

My summer screen-wash will be 1Z kristallklar, winter screen-wash Holts from Costco.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Never used it sorry. Use autoglym, great stuff.


----------



## Roc (Jul 20, 2006)

Cap fulls? It's going to need more than that.

It's referring to parts antifreeze against parts water.

one to one, two to one, one to two, etc.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I want some bottles of this where's cheapest?

Arnold Clark left a bottle with about 200ml of it in my boot - I assume they poured the rest into my washer tank as when I used the washes it smelled pretty damn strong.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks to me as if its:

-70ºC - Use Neat
-40ºC - 2 parts screenwash to 1 part water
-35ºC - 1 part wash to 1 part water
-16ºC - 1 part wash to 2 parts water
Summer Use - 1 part wash to 4 parts water.

All seem sensible dilutaion ratios


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Your understanding is correct, although I agree with Griz. It is pretty pants in the summer and struggles to remove bug splatter effectively.

Better off with the Holts stuff from Costco :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I shan't buy it again, I got given this bottle and mixed it to the -16˚C ratio - about 1.5 litres in total. First spray and the bloody low level warning light came on :lol:

I've found the Lidl's stuff OK so I'll use my stash of that up - it's 20 quid to renew my Costco membership, so I don't know if I can justify that for a couple of gallons and nothing else needed at the minute.


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Can anyone confirm the dilution ratios for this stuff please?

Thanks


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I got some of this added in to my washer bottle when I had my car in for it's service a few weeks back.
Totally stripped the nanolex off my screen


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Well it is Nanolex afterall


----------

